# Lipstick for NC50??



## lanagg1908 (Mar 8, 2015)

Could anyone suggest some good peach/coral or pink lipsticks for an nc50 skin tone I mostly wear Mac lipsticks but I'm open to other brands as well! Thanks in advance!:encore:


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome!  I am NC50-ish and I LOVE coral. Some suggestions:  MAC La Vie En rouge (I hear this is still available in some places), orangey coral MAC Toxic Tale (repromoted at least once, may still be available) MAC Coral Bliss (perm, I think) - is a less in-your-face coral than the previous two MAC  Crosswires (described as pinky orange, but comes off coral on me) Kat Von D Les Ecole Des Femmes (sp?) - more pinky coral - LOVE Black Radiance Hibiscus (around $3 at Rite-Aid) - bright and intense  These are just off the top of my head - if I come up with more I will post here.   Meanwhile, there are several lipstick threads in the Beauty of Color section - you might get some ideas in those threads.


----------



## lanagg1908 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for those suggestions I'm looking at them now!!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2015)

lanagg1908 said:


> Thank you for those suggestions I'm looking at them now!!!


  I want to add to it!   Sephora Luster Matte lip cream in Coral Luster - leans orange Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Coral Crush


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Meanwhile, there are several lipstick threads in the Beauty of Color section - you might get some ideas in those threads.


All the ones mentioned in the above post are beautiful & I just brought Toxic Tale (wear with MAC Redd liner) & La Vie En Rouge. Viva Glam Miley with Redd or More to love liner. MAC See Sheer with MAC lasting Sensation liner is very pretty, Bobbi Brown Guava & Sweet Nectar lipsticks are also pretty corals.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2015)

OMG, I totally did not read all of your OP. Pink too? Well, then:  MAC No Faux Pas MAC Flat Out Fabulous MAC All Fired Up MAC Candy Yum Yum MAC Show Orchid MAC Impassioned OCC Anime Stila Liquid Lipstick in Fiore Kat Von D Lollipop Kat Von D Backstage Bambi (soo pretty with NYX Purple Rain lip pencil) Sephora Mulberry Luster (deeper, berry pink) Sephora Strawberry Red (Reddish-pink, but the pink is evident)  WAIT: I have NO IDEA how I neglected MAC Vegas Volt in the coral list. And WnW Coral-ine


----------



## lanagg1908 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you so much I'm excited to check these out!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

lanagg1908 said:


> Could anyone suggest some good peach/coral or pink lipsticks for an nc50 skin tone I mostly wear Mac lipsticks but I'm open to other brands as well! Thanks in advance!


Hey hun! Welcome to Specktra!

  I'm actually NC50 as well so SHADE TWINS yayyyyy! LOL

  Here are some swatches on me of the pink & coral lipsticks I own.





  Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick "Berlin", Milani "Matte Orchid", Milani "Fruit Punch", MAC "Burmese Kiss" (Part of the Bao Bao Wan LE Collection)






  All Colourpop Cosmetics lippie stix - Fetch, Heart On, Juicy, Brunch

  If you haven't tried colourpop, you have to! Their lipsticks are only $5 and they have matching lip pencils for each lipstick.

  https://colourpop.com/


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2015)

@jaymuse thanks for those swatches. I have KvD Berlin and have not worn it yet, and now I know what to expect.  I thought it would be more red (I am NC50 too).


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @jaymuse thanks for those swatches. I have KvD Berlin and have not worn it yet, and now I know what to expect. I thought it would be more red (I am NC50 too).


You are very welcome!

  No it is definitely more coral on me .. it does look pinkish/redish in the tube tho


----------



## nicurly (Mar 23, 2015)

One of my favourites Mac Sheen Supreme in Ultra Daring (Darling??)


----------



## NC50Teen (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 looks good on someone who wears NC 50? Or, better question, what it would look like?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 28, 2015)

NC50Teen said:


> Does anyone know if MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 looks good on someone who wears NC 50? Or, better question, what it would look like?


  Welcome! I am NC50 and wear Viva Glam Riri 2 and really like it. It is an interesting, complex shade of frosty brown. Not flat and boring. It also looks good paired with a few dark lipliners.  And doesn't it have the cool red packaging too?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

NC50Teen said:


> Does anyone know if MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 looks good on someone who wears NC 50? Or, better question, what it would look like?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> ...


I love VG Riri 2! And the lipglass is kind of a must too. I only wear it with the lipglass because it's a bit too metallic for my taste without it.

  Swatches (I've got no makeup on besides the lipstick yikes! haha)


  VG Riri 2 Lipstick






  VG Riri 2 Lipstick + Lipglass


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

NC50Teen said:


> Does anyone know if MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 looks good on someone who wears NC 50? Or, better question, what it would look like?


Hi,
  I am NC 50 & wore Viva Glam Rhianna #2 the lipstick & the gloss. I wore it with Soar, Dervish or Absolutely It. At the time I went through a brown phase, it was short lived, some days I thought this lipstick looked a bit gray.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

gina12345 said:


> Hi,
> I am NC 50 & wore Viva Glam Rhianna #2 the lipstick & the gloss. I wore it with Soar, Dervish or Absolutely It. At the time I went through a brown phase, it was short lived, some days I thought this lipstick looked a bit gray.


I've also heard that ColourPop's Wet liner works really well with this. It's a metallic finish as well.


----------

